# Disney Mafia [Sign-up Thread]



## Narcissus (Jun 4, 2011)

*Find Your Happily Ever After*

*Hosted by:
Narcissus (Game Mod)
ChaosReaper (Co-Mod)*​
For those unfamiliar with Mafia and how it works, you can find an explanation and the rules of the game here.

*Requirements for signing up:*
_Activity:_ All players must post at least twice per day or face being roleblocked. Failure to post for two consecutive day phases will result in a modkill.

_Spam:_ Spam is allowed, but it must be kept to a minimum. The majority of posts should be about the game.

_Rules:_ Most importantly, follow the rules of the game. Do not post about the game outside of the thread unless permitted, do not post once you are dead, and above all, respect each other. I understand that these games can get heated, but do not flame or let your arguments/spite get out of hand.

*Special Note:* For many, Disney is a great source of nostalgia, playing a large part of many peoples' childhoods. Because of this, I have made the character list on a wide variety of Disney-based entertainment. However, it is impossible to put every character on the list, so I will do my best to include as many characters as I can into the storyline, even if they are not part of the roles.

Phases will last about 24 hours, or until the majority of the players have voted for the day phase and all night actions have been sent in for the night phase.

And most of all, I just want everyone to have fun.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 4, 2011)

1) LegendaryBeauty
2) Super Mike
3) Awesome
4) Grαhf
5) Bioness
6) gumby2ms
7) Legend
8) JiraiyaTheGallant
9) aznkuchikichick
10) Marco
11) Theresa
12) R o f l c o p t e r
13) Banhammer
14) Ultimate Deathsaurer
15) Federer
16) Jαmes
17) Ishamael
18) Platinum
19) Butō Renjin
20) Mio
21) aiyanah
22) King Hopper
23) Mexican God Lvl 2
24) Shin - Zangetsu
25) Sajin
26) Stringer Bell
27) Samavarti
28) Fireworks
29) St. Lucifer
30) Koi
31) SageMaster
32) sarun uchiha
33) blacklusterseph004
34) RemChu
35) Princess Ivy
36) Trism
37) Arishem
38) Gig
39) Darth Nihilus


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Princess Azula]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 4, 2011)

*[SUPER MIKE]*

YEEEAAAAAHHHH

I WANT SIMBA


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 4, 2011)

My first two! 

I'm so happy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2011)

*[WhatADrag]*

Damn it, I wanted to quit mafia games. But this game was really exciting.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 4, 2011)

You can't resist WAD.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 4, 2011)

Sign me in


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 4, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Bioness]*

Disney


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 5, 2011)

*[gumby2ms]*
calling it now donald rage is a hitman attack seriously when that duck gets unhinged.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqEVYbPw9lI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Jun 5, 2011)

*[Legend]*             .


----------



## Awesome (Jun 5, 2011)

*[Awesome]*

Nostalgia :33


----------



## Legend (Jun 5, 2011)

can i have mickey's keyblade?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 5, 2011)

*[JiraiyaTheGallant]*


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg sign me up!!!!!! 

*[aznkuchikichick]*


----------



## Marco (Jun 5, 2011)

Lemme in on this. *[Marco]*


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jun 5, 2011)

Signing up.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 5, 2011)

*[R o f l c o p t e r]*. >.>


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2011)

hahaha, Amazing, I'm in on this

*[Banhammer]*


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 5, 2011)

Sign me up, I need something to do while CR is being CR


----------



## Federer (Jun 5, 2011)

Looking forward to it. 
*[FEDERER]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 5, 2011)

mafia get  

*[Jαmes]*


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 5, 2011)

This is going to be awesome. Wonder who the godfather is going to be?

*[Ishamael]*


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm in 

[Platinum]


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> This is going to be awesome. Wonder who the godfather is going to be?
> 
> *[Ishamael]*



Maleficent
Because who else?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 5, 2011)

Excellent as always, Banhammer.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Buto Renjin]*

Convinced by Uncle Ruckus.


----------



## Mio (Jun 6, 2011)

Sign me up


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 6, 2011)

add meh
last game till hiatus


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 6, 2011)

So in


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 6, 2011)

I had to resign in to post in here wtf ?lol

Anyways, sup Krang 
*
[Mexican God] *inb4 Im 1 day lynched.

Also LB is playing, Im surprised.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the invite. 

*[Shin - Zangetsu]*


----------



## Sajin (Jun 6, 2011)

Alright, I'll join.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Sajin said:


> *[Vote Lynch Banhammer]*



**


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Stringer Bell]*


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Samavarti]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

More people need to join so we can start!


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 6, 2011)

lol, patience Mike. Things are coming along pretty nicely.


----------



## Hero (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Fireworks]*                       .fasgasdhiogbasdoga


----------



## Legend (Jun 6, 2011)

say that to the dbz thread


----------



## Friday (Jun 6, 2011)

Add me up!!!


----------



## Koi (Jun 6, 2011)

Got some room left? 

*[Koi]*


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 6, 2011)

Disney?

Fuck yeah, I accept.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2011)

*[sarun uchiha]

*thanks for invite.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 6, 2011)

*[blackluster]*

Add me please.


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2011)

No highschool musical mafia?
*[remchu]*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2011)

five more to go


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Princess Ivy]
*
Princess role get~


----------



## Trism (Jun 7, 2011)

Never played these games before, but I was asked, so I'll give it a try.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 7, 2011)

You could always use a liability.
*[Arishem]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry Narc, I really did want to play this game - it looked good, but I'm done with mafia games. Replace my spot.


----------



## Gig (Jun 7, 2011)

Why not this could be fun 

[Gig]


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2011)

this is kinda of a big mafia celebrity roster we're getting here.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 7, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Sorry Narc, I really did want to play this game - it looked good, but I'm done with mafia games. Replace my spot.



May I ask why, at least?


Banhammer said:


> this is kinda of a big mafia celebrity roster we're getting here.



I know, right? 

Hoping I can start this at least by tomorrow.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2011)

Sure, why not 

*[DARTH NIHILUS]*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2011)

one more asshole missing. Got the roles figured out yet


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 7, 2011)

I wanted to wait until the list was full before I did that. But I'll go ahead and start doing it now. Game thread should be up sometime tonight.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2011)

Not the role assignment, but the roles themselves (Aka, Godfather, Cop, Cubeybomb etc.)

It takes time to come up with "flavor roles" such as "redirects lynches when no majority is achieved"


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh that, yes, I did that some time ago with help from ChaosReaper and WhatADrag. That's all done.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2011)

Naturally I claim Time Traveler rights


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, all the roles have been handed out. The game should be starting later today.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 8, 2011)

GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEAT


----------



## Mastic (Jun 8, 2011)

Fuckin' A, Narc hit me up if you need a replacement brah. :33


----------

